# Fellow South Africans



## Melly

Hi All, I am based in Cape Town and would like to establish whether there are other South Africans using this site. I am new to the t-shirt printing business and am keen to find out about local suppliers, etc.


----------



## lucky23

hi MELLY , i'm lucky and i am South African, man i feel good to finally to meet a fellow South African. 
i am in Durban and just starting in the t-shirt biz. hey just so you know this is a useful site for information.
good luck


----------



## staned

hi lukza, i've never been to durban, but i have tried your world famous "poison" stan


----------



## plan b

I know what Durban "poison " is he he


----------



## mothertongues

Hi Melly,
I'm originally from Stellenbosch! Small world! Now living in Michigan. My sister is still in Stellenbosch, and she recently had t-shirts screenprinted locally. She had lots of problems finding suppliers, and she wasn't really able to find good quality blanks (she was looking for organic Ts). Are you able to find good suppliers of blank Ts in Cape Town?
Michelle


----------



## Melly

mothertongues said:


> Hi Melly,
> I'm originally from Stellenbosch! Small world! Now living in Michigan. My sister is still in Stellenbosch, and she recently had t-shirts screenprinted locally. She had lots of problems finding suppliers, and she wasn't really able to find good quality blanks (she was looking for organic Ts). Are you able to find good suppliers of blank Ts in Cape Town?
> Michelle


Hi Michelle,
I've have access to a very good supplier but not organic Ts however. I will make enquiries and let you know.


----------



## mothertongues

Thanks! 
By the way, where do you sell your t-shirts?


----------



## WOZZ

Hi I have just registered and am also new to the site... I'm based in Jo'burg also just starting a T shirt business...


----------



## Melly

mothertongues said:


> Thanks!
> By the way, where do you sell your t-shirts?


Hi Michelle, thus far I have only done t-shirts for a sports club. I aim to start by targeting flea-markets but I'm still in the process of investigating the various options.


----------



## lucky23

Hi fellow S.A 's
i truely believe that this is a place where we can all learn a trick or two , and besides we here is South A frica have the advantage of starting new trends as the market is not so stuffed with SA flavour.
we can incorparate overseas trends with south african flair and have bang of a line. 
there is a lot we can learn from here 
have a wonderfull new years with profits


----------



## sonja

Hi fellow South Africans..."poiseness or not!" 
I've had endless problems finding a good blank t-shirt supplier who will supply me without labels...other than Barrons and Altitude! Barrons contact number is just not available!
I am also looking for good quality ladies tops. Fitted and classic. V-neck and crew neck. Long and short sleeve. Any leads?
We do design for kiddies, guys and girls t's. All original design, very funky and very unique!
I find it soooo frustrating that the manufacturers just do not put themselves out there to be found ont he net...
Looking at importing tops, but the shipping cost is hectic man!
We are based in Cape Town...lived in Mpumalanga, Durban, P-town and Jozi!
Peace!


----------



## lucky23

Hey Sonja
i know exactly what u are going thru, i live in durbs and yes our fellow manufacturers do not list on the web(it sucks man) .
what i have resorted to is to make them from scratch.
Since you are in cape town why not ask springleap.com where they get their tees from.


----------



## williamshipena

hi lucky. my name is william and i;m not exactly south african. but i live just next door in namibia. and we do have a local suplier JGELECTRONICS jst try to google them.


----------



## lucky23

thnx man, will check them out.


----------



## mothertongues

OK, even though I'm in the USA, I was looking into having my t-shirts made and sold in South Africa. Here are some good contacts for Cape Town:

*Firhaard of Special Tee: 021 4482043 [email protected]*
*Audrey of Woolworths: 021 5914897 0839666948 (I think they make some of Woollies's Ts)
**Julius Solomon - makes labels 021 5113135 [email protected]*

From what I've gathered from a friend who started a t-shirt co in Cape Town, the easiest is to call everyone and go to see them - there are quite a few places in Cape Town where they can make good quality Ts. 
Good luck!


----------



## sonja

Thank you Michelle for those numbers...typical that we must get numbers for South Africa from somebody in the USA.
William I have bought from JG Electronics in Johannesburg before. I find that their quality was not great with all the t's. I suspect that they might be selling t's at a higher gsm that it actually is. 
Lucky, in todays day and age with the best techno at our figertips you would think that everybody would have a website by now...I guess we just have to take it as it comes...I think springleap buy their t's from Barrons, you can buy a 145gsm t from them without a tag / label. I am looking for 175gsm. Barrons have some really good quality t's, only problem is finding contact details for them, I am only able to find re-sellers, why pay more if you can pay wholesale? Altitude also do promotioanal t's and then today I found einsteinclothing, also not bad...only hope that they will supply me tagless t's.
Will def be contacting the people in Cape Town, will keep you posted.


----------



## sonja

not a long reply...I've had offers from cmt's that have capacity in their factories to manufacture t's for me, but they do not do t's as their core business...always try and use a cmt that does what you are looking for as part of their core biz!


----------



## sonja

williamshipena said:


> hi lucky. my name is william and i;m not exactly south african. but i live just next door in namibia. and we do have a local suplier JGELECTRONICS jst try to google them.


you are very brave to make your own...I can not even put a button on...


----------



## sonja

lucky23 said:


> Hey Sonja
> i know exactly what u are going thru, i live in durbs and yes our fellow manufacturers do not list on the web(it sucks man) .
> what i have resorted to is to make them from scratch.
> Since you are in cape town why not ask springleap.com where they get their tees from.


oops I mean YOU!


----------



## ino

plan b said:


> I know what Durban "poison " is he he


 Now when you SA stop chattering away could someone fill me in about this Durban poison, I'm interested.
love.


----------



## sonja

maybe we should leave the durban poison discussion for another forum

for now you can also check out this discussion for some info on t-shirt suppliers....
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t19874.html#post464210

sweet!


----------



## sonja

allrighty then...
i have been in contact with www.fittees.com 
company based in cape town. all t's are manufactured locally...joegaai!
they have girls and guys fitted short sleeve t's. you can apply to become a wholesaler, they will send you the info and price list, as in immediately...
they do have their own branded neck label, but by the looks of it, they have a double label, so you can cut their label and still have the washing info and sizing int it...super bonus!
that's all folks
happy t-shirting...or whateva you might be up to today!

ps do not poison your mind!


----------



## ino

Hi Sonja,
googled the word and discovered its not my type of scene.
best regards.


----------



## sonja

ino said:


> Hi Sonja,
> googled the word and discovered its not my type of scene.
> best regards.


good for you bru...i am not the one who brought this poison up hey...i was just kinda minding my t-shirt business and hey...


----------



## myripchord

sonja, let me know as soon as you have been able to work with fittees shirts. and been able to compare them to ther suppliers. 

toby at fittees is super nice and im thinking mabey i should just chat to him about the lenght of the shirt. i know its a long shot but otherwise it might be better to just import american apparel. tried to get some info off the web from them.

what to do??


----------



## sonja

myripchord said:


> sonja, let me know as soon as you have been able to work with fittees shirts. and been able to compare them to ther suppliers.
> 
> toby at fittees is super nice and im thinking mabey i should just chat to him about the lenght of the shirt. i know its a long shot but otherwise it might be better to just import american apparel. tried to get some info off the web from them.
> 
> what to do??


howzit...ja what to do...also been thinking about importing, but the cost and mission involved...eish!
will let you know when i get some stock from fittees...will have a better idea once i see the actual stock!
peace!


----------



## sonja

link place on south african supplier discussion...check it out...will only discuss on this page from now on...getting too confusing and all over the place!


----------



## myripchord

hi sonja, i have now worked with white mens tshirt from fittees and the fit is awesome. so is the ladies grey melange and ladies white. 

the flaring problem only seems to be with the mens grey melange shirts and as i understand is a new colour that has only recently gone into production. the problems will prob be sorted in time. or mabey i got a dud. lets see. 

please let us know how you think fittees compare to the other choices.


----------



## Laprez

Hi Melly,

Hope you good.My name is Sanele and I am originally from Durban but im running my own business here in Cape Town.The name of my business is Laprez Clothing and Promotions and we do corporate and promotional clothes.
.We supply blank T-shirts(different grams and colours)
.We do T-shirt printing
.T-shirt embroidering
.Design
.CMT.

Our business works with a lot of big companies in the industry to get discounted rates on products and services.We have been in this business for 3 years now and we have served universities (UCT,UWC,CPUT AND Maties),schools,societies (mainly at UCT),individuals and small businesses.

I am currently staying in Observatory.My contact details are as follows:

Sanele Seroke
Laprez Clothing and Promotions
0846241857/0793849678
www.laprez.co.za

Give me a shout anytime and let start doing business.I will also show you who is who in this industry here in Cape Town.

Cheers
Laprez


----------



## Laprez

Well,it turns out that a lot of people are not happy with the kind of T-shirts that are currently available in the market.My advise is buy your own material and get the CMTs to assist you with making your own T-shirts.

Cheers
Laprez

NB:Look out for my Clothing Label:Laprez Wear - it is on fire!


----------



## Fiekyville

Hey Peeps
ive been reading up on this post, im also from Cape Town and fairly new in the industry and this forum.

Sonja, how did the fittees experience go ? any other suppliers etc.
i want to get t-shirts without a label because i want to put my own tagless labels on.

Any advise from the fellow SA's.

Cheerio


----------



## muneca

Hey Melly & Lukza,

Welcome to both of you to the forum & good luck to you!


----------



## artography

Hi Sonjam
Have you managed to find good quality Tees for adults, especially ladies and kids? The styles I'v seen on the Net looks so...err...old fashioned? I do agree, Cape Town businesses do not do enough to expose themselves. There has got to be more than Fittees and the usual promotional companies...Any help will be much appreciated!!


----------



## psyborg

Saffer in Los Angeles here.


----------



## Fanatical Fan

Hi fellow South African's.....I'm based JHB and also just starting up my own business. I'm looking for moisture management v neck shirts and any good local suppliers of standard T's.

I agree...I think we should all band together and help one another find good suppliers and give one another leads even though we might be competition to one another at some point or another.

If your looking for the number for Barron Clothing......ACC Africa are the selling agents....... 

Johan-Pierre
Sales Administrator
Barron Clothing @ ACC Africa
Tel: 011-9546930
Fax: 011-9540456
Web: http://www.barronclothes.co.za


----------



## vanmaninc

helloooo fello south africans  

im using vicbay for my tshirts, hoodies, golfers, ladies fitted basically my whole range

they stock 140g 180g and the 160g combed cotton tees

never had any complains from customers and also never had any problems pressing the designs on 

i've also managed to remove there labels so now im starting to play around with my own home made labels 

can check them out @ Vic Bay | Wear your name with pride just ask for Marvin and he can help u out


----------



## Noveltee

Hi Guys i am based in PE and also have my own clothing business, we started buying form manufactures but the realized that we could make our own clothing from Moisture management , tshirts hoodies and sweaters and track suites..... we also then realised that screen printing is becomming a thing of the past and very limited so i went out and bought a digetal to garment printer for all my printing needs and WOW what a difference it has made we can do full colour printing and a fraction of the cost of screen printing and quicker we print on average 60 tshirts an hour.... so if you looking for newer technology and better more defined designs let me know and we can work something out


----------



## JuanDc

Hey everybody!
I hope somebody on here will help me. 
I bought printable vinyl from Falcon in Durban. They said I can print on it with normal inkjet ink.
My problem with this is everytime I print on the vinyl, the ink isn't dry immediately so that means I have to levae it to dry. Once it is dry it looks very bad. Looks like it smudged. 
Does anybody on here have any idea why this happens? Am i doing something wrong? I am using a Brother printer


----------



## vanmaninc

JuanDc 962 said:


> Hey everybody!
> I hope somebody on here will help me.
> I bought printable vinyl from Falcon in Durban. They said I can print on it with normal inkjet ink.
> My problem with this is everytime I print on the vinyl, the ink isn't dry immediately so that means I have to levae it to dry. Once it is dry it looks very bad. Looks like it smudged.
> Does anybody on here have any idea why this happens? Am i doing something wrong? I am using a Brother printer


If your brother printer is a desktop ink jet then you need to explain to them because you can't use "vinyl" unless your machine is giving off heat.
The heat from my large format printer dries the vinyl when I print

for ink jet desktop printers you need to use a transfer paper instead.
And if your brother printer isnt giving off heat then you're going to struggle


----------



## twidanny

Hi, yes I have never heard of vinyl being printed on a desktop inkjet printer. It needs to be printed on large format, solvent printer. I used to take my roll of vinyl to the local print shop and asked them to print and cut for me. Now my sister has her own, making it easier for me!
I also prefer Maizey's printable vinyl to Falson's.


----------

